# Eurotunnel - Price increase



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Eurotunnel have increased the fee to £17 each way for a Dog/Cat/Ferret.


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

what do they check when going out, have not been stop yet


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Well thats the last time the ferret gets 2 months in Spain then


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

valphil said:


> Well thats the last time the ferret gets 2 months in Spain then


So, I suppose, you will be ferreting around for cheap tickets :lol:


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

A friend of mine only pays for his four dogs on the return journey home and has never been questiond yet :wink:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Grath said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats the last time the ferret gets 2 months in Spain then
> ...


Weasel ave to see


----------

